# Bathe This!



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh Copley. . .


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh no!!!!!


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

I know just how that goes .... presenting Chloe Muddypaws.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

That's when I start throwing sticks into the lake so they get a lot of that "washed" and shaken off before they get in the car.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm sure he had a blast - he's smiling in this photo and so proud of himself!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh Chloe you are dirty too!


Megora I like the stick trick

I REALLY dont feel like giving Copley a bath. . . whine, sniff lol


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I've given up on baths, my yard has been a giant mud puddle for the past three weeks. Aside from a bath before showing last week, I've had to just let it dry up and fall off and do a lot of combing out. If the South ever decides to dry up again, they can get bathed then. But I really miss the smell of a clean dog.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Once the whole tail is grey like that( the mud is half salt water and dries lie concrete) it is a long, long process to get back to a clean dog. Clean lasts one day - back to square one! ( admit I do sometimes just wait for it to dry and brush.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Hsve you ever noticed how this always happens at the end of a long week or when you're really clobbered tired for whatever reason? It's uncanny.

At least it's not poo, his or something he rolled in. 

Lucky he's so completely gorgeous!


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

When I took that picture of Chloe I then proceeded to give her a nice bath, and the following morning she rolled in goose poop. I don't know about anyone else, but I find goose poop one of the worst things to get out of her coat.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I think it's a spa day for Copley. Goldens don't seem happy unless their muddy....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Now the news says we are going to get 3 FEETS of snow in 24 hours, so that ends the problem until spring!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Ljilly28 said:


> Now the news says we are going to get 3 FEETS of snow in 24 hours, so that ends the problem until spring!


 
Haha, don't let the gang out to play in snow then, are you might not see them again. Can't imagine 3 feet of that. Bentley is only 3 feet to top of head.:wavey:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is funny when there is so much snow - it is hard to even dig them out places to potty. Right now we are getting 3 inches and hour, so we will see how much it totals.


----------

